# Camp mocs



## Ivygrad71 (Mar 22, 2014)

My old (and I mean like 25+) LL Bean camp mocs are done. I was cutting grass today and totally blew thru one of them. I've sent them back to Bean a couple times but I guess it's just time to let go of them. They've been friends!

In looking at replacements this evening I can't find much south of $200, which is a ridiculous sum for a casual shoe of that caliber. The new Beans are nothing like the old ones. Quoddy and Rancourt are just too high. The Eastland Made in Maine Collection look nice but again they are priced in the stratosphere. The regular Eastland models don't look too bad but I am afraid of the quality. The only acceptable ones that look good and are priced about right are the Sebago Campsides. I've owned a few pair of Sebagos in my lifetime and have been pleased with all of them. Do any of you have any experience with the Campsides? Maybe another manufacturer I am overlooking? Thanks. 

Shoeless in Lafayette,
Ivy


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

If you received one of the 40% off coupons like many of us did, you could get the Rancourt Ranger Mocs through Brooks Brothers. They list for $248 and that would bring them down to $148.80.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

I don't think you're going to find a decent OTR moc south of $200. Of course, my response to any question re: moccasin toed footwear is . And they are fine and they cost less than $200. Unfortunately they have a long backlog and it will take weeks before they arrive. However, they also will last forever and if they wear out, Russell will repair. Good luck.


----------



## Ivygrad71 (Mar 22, 2014)

drlivingston said:


> If you received one of the 40% off coupons like many of us did, you could get the Rancourt Ranger Mocs through Brooks Brothers. They list for $248 and that would bring them down to $148.80.


I did get the coupon but I am using it for a pair of Alden suede tassels!


----------



## Ivygrad71 (Mar 22, 2014)

Oldsarge said:


> I don't think you're going to find a decent OTR moc south of $200. Of course, my response to any question re: moccasin toed footwear is . And they are fine and they cost less than $200. Unfortunately they have a long backlog and it will take weeks before they arrive. However, they also will last forever and if they wear out, Russell will repair. Good luck.


I am going to check out Russell!! Totally forgot about them and I am in no hurry. As long as they could be here by fall I would be happy. Thank you!


----------



## Typhoid_Jones (Jan 21, 2012)

*Typhoid Jones Vintage Menswear*

Sebago is a pretty good brand, IMO. Five years ago I bought a pair of lightly used Docksiders for $5.99 at GW. Three years ago, I went on a 2 month vacation with a couple of friends to SE Asia. I only brought my Docksiders (and a pair of shower shoes, lol). I wore the Docksiders in the ocean, in rivers & waterfalls, up mountains, down caves, anywhere & everywhere. I put a lot of miles on them and I still wear them often. Good shoes.


----------



## sbdivemaster (Nov 13, 2011)

You talking Bean Bluchers or Double L Boat mocs?


----------



## Ivygrad71 (Mar 22, 2014)

sbdivemaster said:


> You talking Bean Bluchers or Double L Boat mocs?


Bean bluchers.


----------



## Ivygrad71 (Mar 22, 2014)

Not sure why I typed camp mocs. Just caught that. I meant the 4 eyelet handsewn moc. My camp mocs from Bean are still going strong and theyre pushing 20+!!


----------



## Ivygrad71 (Mar 22, 2014)

This is what I am looking to replace. This particular pair does not belong to me but are identical to the ones I have/had.


----------



## sbdivemaster (Nov 13, 2011)

Ivygrad71 said:


> Bean bluchers.


I loved my Double L's when I was a younger man - my knees can't take that any more. What size?


----------



## Ivygrad71 (Mar 22, 2014)

Yeah they can be rough! But I absolutely loved them and wore the hell out of those shoes. The last few years they've been relegated to yard work status. But theyre a versatile casual shoe and I need to replace them...probably for more sentimental than practical value. For a number of years they were my go to shoe for fall casual. 


sbdivemaster said:


> I loved my Double L's when I was a younger man - my knees can't take that any more. What size?


----------



## tgthomas (Oct 13, 2013)

Just a comment about the original post - you are a braver man than me to cut grass in a moc. Its steel toed boots for me as well as safety glasses. According to the American Society for Surgery of the Hand, 14% of all lawn mower injuries affect the ankle or foot, and 25% of those result in amputation. On the plus side, your mocs would probably last longer if you didn't use them to cut the grass.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

This is the Trad forum, you know. He might be using a very safe push mower or he might be upscale enough to ride a Deere!


----------



## Ivygrad71 (Mar 22, 2014)

Thanks for the statistic. I cut grass on a fairly large diesel mower so the odds of me getting hurt, short of turning it over, are fairly slim. I didn't always cut grass with the mocs but in the last several years that's pretty much what they have been relegated to. I should've gotten rid of them years ago but just couldn't bring myself to throw them out. And I don't wear safety glasses but I do wear my Persol's!! :biggrin:


tgthomas said:


> Just a comment about the original post - you are a braver man than me to cut grass in a moc. Its steel toed boots for me as well as safety glasses. According to the American Society for Surgery of the Hand, 14% of all lawn mower injuries affect the ankle or foot, and 25% of those result in amputation. On the plus side, your mocs would probably last longer if you didn't use them to cut the grass.


----------



## Fraser Tartan (May 12, 2010)

Oldsarge said:


> This is the Trad forum, you know. He might be using a very safe push mower or he might be upscale enough to ride a Deere!












Like this but in a BB sack and OCBD.


----------



## Ivygrad71 (Mar 22, 2014)

LOL!! Not quite!!


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

If you are sure of your size, check STP. My Timberlands from them look good and have survived at least ten years in rotation.


----------



## alric (Aug 29, 2012)

Ivygrad71 said:


> View attachment 10975
> 
> This is what I am looking to replace. This particular pair does not belong to me but are identical to the ones I have/had.


These look identical to the Eastland 'Made in Maine' Falmouth. If you're worried about LL Bean's quality and want an *exact* replacement, I'd start there.

I just got a pair for $50 at Nordstrom Rack (earlier this week), and while that was clearly just good luck, it means it should be possible to find them under $300 elsewhere.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

Ivy Grad, while (for full disclosure) I grumble about the prices of Quoddy, Raincourt, etc., if they last you 20+ years like your Bean ones, does the price really matter amortized over the shoes life? That's how I justify my Alden purchases and, in truth, I never care about their price once I own the shoes (after agonizing over spending it initially) because the Aldens are always awesome, look great, feel great and last forever, so in the big picture, the few hundred dollars extra I paid is nothing over the life of the shoe. That said, my girlfriend, last summer, replaced her 20+ year old Bean camp mocs (they looked much worse then yours do) with new Bean ones and she's pretty happy with them now that they are breaking in and molding to her foot. 

sbdivemaster: I have the same problem, but now that I put Dr. Scholl's arch supports in my boat, camp, espadrilles and other "no support" shoes, I'm good to go. Here is a link to the product that saved me from having to give all those shoes I love up (maybe it will do the same for you):


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

I realize the current LLB versions are inferior to the older ones, but if you send them in to Bean they should replace them with a new pair at no charge, per their unconditional lifetime warranty.


----------



## ArtVandalay (Apr 29, 2010)

Will Bean repair stitching that's come undone on the mocs? I have a pair of the discontinued Signature Blucher mocs that are in need of a repair.


----------



## DoghouseReilly (Jul 25, 2010)

I don't have any experience with Campsides, but Amazon is selling them them for $72 after coupon SPSHOE14. And if you don't like them, returns are free.


----------



## Ivygrad71 (Mar 22, 2014)

Fading Fast said:


> Ivy Grad, while (for full disclosure) I grumble about the prices of Quoddy, Raincourt, etc., if they last you 20+ years like your Bean ones, does the price really matter amortized over the shoes life? That's how I justify my Alden purchases and, in truth, I never care about their price once I own the shoes (after agonizing over spending it initially) because the Aldens are always awesome, look great, feel great and last forever, so in the big picture, the few hundred dollars extra I paid is nothing over the life of the shoe. That said, my girlfriend, last summer, replaced her 20+ year old Bean camp mocs (they looked much worse then yours do) with new Bean ones and she's pretty happy with them now that they are breaking in and molding to her foot.
> 
> sbdivemaster: I have the same problem, but now that I put Dr. Scholl's arch supports in my boat, camp, espadrilles and other "no support" shoes, I'm good to go. Here is a link to the product that saved me from having to give all those shoes I love up (maybe it will do the same for you):


It's funny because I have no problem spending for an Alden shell shoe. I don't give it a second thought. But, for some strange reason, I can't do the same for a casual shoe. It's silly. I looked at the Rancourt shoes last night and I suppose if I TRY and view it from a 20 year amortization stand point I can see the value. I know their shoes get great reviews and I am certain the quality is nothing short of incredible. I think I paid $35 bucks for those Beans and when you average that over 25 years, talk about value for your money! I am either going to pony up for the Rancourts or get the Sebago Campsides.

I really appreciate everyone's input. Thank you!


----------



## kforton (Oct 26, 2005)

drlivingston said:


> If you received one of the 40% off coupons like many of us did, you could get the Rancourt Ranger Mocs through Brooks Brothers. They list for $248 and that would bring them down to $148.80.


What is this 40% coupon you speak of?!?!?


----------



## Biff Loman (Mar 5, 2014)

Today I wore my Eastland Falmouths, bought from Famous Footwear in Denver for $30 about three years ago. I have no issues with the quality.


----------



## ArtVandalay (Apr 29, 2010)

Hey there, Biff!


----------



## Biff Loman (Mar 5, 2014)

Hello, Art - if indeed that is your real name. Are you an architect, perchance?


----------



## hsc89 (Oct 14, 2009)

Ivygrad: I think you will ultimately find that paying the extra dough for the Rancourts, Russells, or Quoddys is the better choice in the long run. They will hold up much longer and can all be re-soled/repaired. They are also made with superior materials. While some of the cheaper alternatives may be well put together, none seem nearly as robust as those made by the above noted companies. In other words, those Shoe Station Sperrys you buy now may get you through the summer but will need to be tossed in the trash by Labor Day.


----------



## Ivygrad71 (Mar 22, 2014)

hsc89 said:


> Ivygrad: I think you will ultimately find that paying the extra dough for the Rancourts, Russells, or Quoddys is the better choice in the long run. They will hold up much longer and can all be re-soled/repaired. They are also made with superior materials. While some of the cheaper alternatives may be well put together, none seem nearly as robust as those made by the above noted companies. In other words, those Shoe Station Sperrys you buy now may get you through the summer but will need to be tossed in the trash by Labor Day.


I think I may end up getting the Rancourt version. I wish one of the better mens stores in BR sold Rancourt. The ones I go to, McLavy, Carriages, Cohn Turner, don't carry them.


----------



## blue suede shoes (Mar 22, 2010)

I will also give thumbs up on the Sebago. I switched from Sperry long time ago as Sebago's quality is many times better.

The rare times that I am not wearing all leather dress shoes, I am wearing either Sebago boat shoes or the Timberland blucher mocs pictured below. Although all Timberlands are now made in China, I haven't had any problems with the quality. These shoes wear like iron, are very comfortable, and are leather lined. Your local cobbler can replace the lugged sole/heel combination with just about any type of rubber or even leather sole.* Timberland 3-Eye Classic Lug Shoe *


----------



## Ivygrad71 (Mar 22, 2014)

I have a pair of those as well. I think I bought them around 89-90! They are great shoes for winter!


blue suede shoes said:


> I will also give thumbs up on the Sebago. I switched from Sperry long time ago as Sebago's quality is many times better.
> 
> The rare times that I am not wearing all leather dress shoes, I am wearing either Sebago boat shoes or the Timberland blucher mocs pictured below. Although all Timberlands are now made in China, I haven't had any problems with the quality. These shoes wear like iron, are very comfortable, and are leather lined. your local cobbler can replace the lugged sole/heel combination with just about any type of rubber or even leather sole.* Timberland 3-Eye Classic Lug Shoe *
> 
> View attachment 10994


----------



## blue suede shoes (Mar 22, 2010)

Ivygrad71 said:


> I have a pair of those as well. I think I bought them around 89-90! They are great shoes for winter!


Great shoes for winter? Maybe winter in Louisiana, but not winter up here.


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

blue suede shoes said:


> Great shoes for winter? Maybe winter in Louisiana, but not winter up here.


Yes, "winter."


----------



## ArtVandalay (Apr 29, 2010)

Biff Loman said:


> Hello, Art - if indeed that is your real name. Are you an architect, perchance?


Have you seen the newest addition to the Guggenheim?


----------



## poppies (May 11, 2017)

All these years later, I find myself in a similar situation to the OP. Is there any solid camp moc offering below $200 these days? Seems rich for a simple casual shoe, but inflation is what it is I suppose.


----------



## Corcovado (Nov 24, 2007)

poppies said:


> All these years later, I find myself in a similar situation to the OP. Is there any solid camp moc offering below $200 these days? Seems rich for a simple casual shoe, but inflation is what it is I suppose.


The lay of the land, 2022:
Minnetonka $73 at Amazon: https://www.amazon.com/Minnetonka-Mens-Camp-Maple-Smooth/dp/B000G3036M/ref=sr_1_3?crid=KGE2VF29ZU3E&keywords=camp+moc&qid=1655848826&sprefix=camp+moc,aps,114&sr=8-3&th=1&psc=1

LL Bean is $94. Men's Handsewn Moccasins, Camp Moc | Casual at L.L.Bean

Eastland $100: Men's Camp Moc Slip Ons - Yarmouth - Eastland

Sebago, various styles $165: Men

Brooks Brothers is just under $200: Leather Camp Mocs.

Quoddy checks in at $250:Men’s Canoe Shoe: Brown

Rancourt "Dirigo" camp moc $185: Dirigo Camp-moc - Dark Port Chromexcel

Rancourt other styles of camp mocs -- $265: Mocs

Quoddy canoe shoe $295: Quoddy Canoe Shoe - Cinnamon Driftwood - Camp Sole

Russell makes a variety of moccasins all considerably more expensive than $200: Footwear - Shoes - Moccasins - Russell Moccasin Co.


IMO probably the best bang for the buck in terms of quality is the Rancourt Dirigo model. I have a pair of recent Rancourt ranger mocs and they are very nice construction. I will say that I have been consistently frustrated with the fit of Rancourt shoes and I have personally forsworn ordering anything from them, although if I could try them on in person I'd probably buy five pairs. So for me personally, I would go cheap, especially if I just needed a shoe for mowing the lawn and general wear around the house. Eastland offers all kind of coupons but they seem to be perpetually sold out of product. I don't know what's going on with them, but in light of that I would probably get the LL Bean version.

P.S. -- It's not a camp moc but this Eastland shoe looks like a good bargain in the moccasin(ish) category, currently on sale for < $50: https://www.amazon.com/Eastland-1955-Ogunquit-Tan-10-5/dp/B07W63L42M/ref=sr_1_44?crid=KGE2VF29ZU3E&keywords=camp+moc&qid=1655848826&sprefix=camp+moc,aps,114&sr=8-44&th=1&psc=1


----------



## drpeter (Nov 21, 2008)

I'm not sure what the precise differences are between camp mocs and boat shoes -- perhaps the moccasin stitching, or perhaps the soles? -- but I do have some serviceable old Sebagos and Sperrys that do the job reasonably well. I haven't been on a boat recently, although I did ocean crossings on steam ships as a young lad (not exactly boat shoe territory, LOL). On _terra _rather more _firma_, I think those Sebagos and Sperrys have done me quite handsomely


----------



## Corcovado (Nov 24, 2007)

drpeter said:


> I'm not sure what the precise differences are between camp mocs and boat shoes -- perhaps the moccasin stitching, or perhaps the soles? -- but I do have some serviceable old Sebagos and Sperrys that do the job reasonably well. I haven't been on a boat recently, although I did ocean crossings on steam ships as a young lad (not exactly boat shoe territory, LOL). On _terra _rather more _firma_, I think those Sebagos and Sperrys have done me quite handsomely


It's basically the number of rows of eyelets for the laces: camp moc has 1 row, boat shoe has 2 rows, and ranger mocs have 4 rows of eyelets. You could just as easily call camp mocs "camp slippers." Camp mocs also look to me like the offspring of a boat shoe and a Venetian loafer.


----------



## fishertw (Jan 27, 2006)

Ivygrad71 said:


> I am going to check out Russell!! Totally forgot about them and I am in no hurry. As long as they could be here by fall I would be happy. Thank you!


You might also check out the Russell sale listings. I found a penny loafer in my size (or thereabouts) for $150 about a year ago. Normally a custom build at approx $400.


----------



## drpeter (Nov 21, 2008)

Corcovado said:


> It's basically the number of rows of eyelets for the laces: camp moc has 1 row, boat shoe has 2 rows, and ranger mocs have 4 rows of eyelets. You could just as easily call camp mocs "camp slippers." Camp mocs also look to me like the offspring of a boat shoe and a Venetian loafer.
> 
> View attachment 87687
> View attachment 87688
> View attachment 87686


Thanks, you have added to my knowledge of these shoes.


----------



## Corcovado (Nov 24, 2007)

drpeter said:


> Thanks, you have added to my knowledge of these shoes.


Thank you!

I would like to put in a good word for the LL Bean "Allagash" bison loafer. It is not a camp moc but it may serve the same or similar role. I own a pair myself and I find them versatile and they have held up well. I like the lug sole a lot.








Men's Allagash Bison Handsewns, Penny Loafers | Casual at L.L.Bean


Find the best Men's Allagash Bison Handsewns, Penny Loafers at L.L.Bean. Our high quality Men's Sneakers and Shoes are thoughtfully designed and built to last season after season.




www.llbean.com





















There is also an oxford version which to my eye looks like the offspring of a ranger moc and a boat shoe. And finally there is LLB's venetian boat moc, whose uppers resemble the Allagash bison loafer but whose sole is like the sole of a camp moc.


----------



## drpeter (Nov 21, 2008)

A while I ago I posted a thrift find: Eastland boat shoes with lug soles, They are comfortable, but I have not worn them in wet conditions.


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

Interesting how many of the shoes listed above by @Corcovado have names that allude to Maine, from where I write. Rancourt is actually made here, as is Eastland. _Dirigo_ is Latin for _I lead_ and is the state motto. Sebago is a large lake in southern Maine, quoddy is short for Passamaquoddy, a Maine Indian tribe and ocean bay. Ogunquit is a seaside resort town in lower Maine, weegins (the American version) and penny loafers were invented here by George Bass in Wilton. Allagash is a wild area of northern Maine, in a county called Aroostook, the size of Connecticut. And of course everything L. L. Bean sells is named after something here in Maine.

I don't own any of the type of shoes mentioned in this thread. Casual for me is Converse lo-tops, either Chucks or Jack Purcell. I have quite a few.


----------



## Corcovado (Nov 24, 2007)

Peak and Pine said:


> Interesting how many of the shoes listed above by @Corcovado have names that allude to Maine, from where I write. Rancourt is actually made here, as is Eastland. _Dirigo_ is Latin for _I lead_ and is the state motto. Sebago is a large lake in southern Maine, quoddy is short for Passamaquoddy, a Maine Indian tribe and ocean bay. Ogunquit is a seaside resort town in lower Maine, weegins (the American version) and penny loafers were invented here by George Bass in Wilton. Allagash is a wild area of northern Maine, in a county called Aroostook, the size of Connecticut. And of course everything L. L. Bean sells is named after something here in Maine.
> 
> I don't own any of the type of shoes mentioned in this thread. Casual for me is Converse lo-tops, either Chucks or Jack Purcell. I have quite a few.


That is interesting! And +1 on the Converse low tops.


----------



## drpeter (Nov 21, 2008)

Peak and Pine said:


> Interesting how many of the shoes listed above by @Corcovado have names that allude to Maine, from where I write. Rancourt is actually made here, as is Eastland. _Dirigo_ is Latin for _I lead_ and is the state motto. Sebago is a large lake in southern Maine, quoddy is short for Passamaquoddy, a Maine Indian tribe and ocean bay. Ogunquit is a seaside resort town in lower Maine, weegins (the American version) and penny loafers were invented here by George Bass in Wilton. Allagash is a wild area of northern Maine, in a county called Aroostook, the size of Connecticut. And of course everything L. L. Bean sells is named after something here in Maine.
> 
> I don't own any of the type of shoes mentioned in this thread. Casual for me is Converse lo-tops, either Chucks or Jack Purcell. I have quite a few.


Certainly worthy of thought! Peaks, why do you think so many shoemakers have established themselves in Maine? Perhaps it is like Northamptonshire in Britain where shoe and boot-making has been widely prevalent for almost a millenium. The reasons given are plenty of oak bark and water for tanning and a good supply of leather from the local cattle markets. Maybe Maine's agrarian roots and the presence of oak trees might have helped, in a way similar to Northamptonshire.


----------



## Corcovado (Nov 24, 2007)

I suspect that the concentration of that particular branch of skilled labor has a lot to do with it.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

In my experience chromexcel Quoddys are far more OOTB comfortable than chromexcel Rancourts. The Rancourt is simply heftier and, at least initially, stiiffer. Both wear extremely well. I know Sperrys have changed for the worse, but I have a twelve year old pair of America's Cup Sperrys that are holding up very well, and their deerskin lining is mighty luxurious. As regards Peak's Converses, I heartily agree. My Purcells are wonderfully comfortable. They would be my primary warm weather shoe if they had slip-on convenience. Since they do not, I wear them when I am headed somewhere where kicking off my shoes will not be an option. On that most extreme end of the comfort and convenience spectrum, I am pondering the possibility of flip flops from Eliza B/Leather Man, probably with macrame straps. My wife has a pair with flying pig motif ribbon on order.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Corcovado said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I would like to put in a good word for the LL Bean "Allagash" bison loafer. It is not a camp moc but it may serve the same or similar role. I own a pair myself and I find them versatile and they have held up well. I like the lug sole a lot.
> 
> ...





drpeter said:


> A while I ago I posted a thrift find: Eastland boat shoes with lug soles, They are comfortable, but I have not worn them in wet conditions.
> 
> View attachment 87694


I have pairs of both those designs and have been very impressed by the performance of both of them. I highly recommend both! Just saying....


----------



## poppies (May 11, 2017)

I ended up ordering dark brown LL Beans, due to their inexpensive and readily available nature. I'm a bit apprehensive regarding the leather quality, so I'll carefully inspect when they arrive and return them if they're not up to snuff. At that point, I guess I'd wait for Rancourt to be restocked in my size in two months (!).


----------



## fishertw (Jan 27, 2006)

eagle2250 said:


> I have pairs of both those designs and have been very impressed by the performance of both of them. I highly recommend both! Just saying....


Eagle, Do the Eastlands with lug soles have removable insoles?


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

fishertw said:


> Eagle, Do the Eastlands with lug soles have removable insoles?


Oop's...when I reviewed drpeter's post yesterday I must have been blinded by the handsomeness of the camp moc pictured and overlooked the Eastland label in the script. I currently have a pair of Timberland's heavily lug soled mocs and a pair of LL Bean's Allagash Bison leather loafers in my rotation. The Timberland's do not have removable insoles...they appear to be glued. Sorry for any confusion my oversight created.


----------



## poppies (May 11, 2017)

poppies said:


> I ended up ordering dark brown LL Beans, due to their inexpensive and readily available nature. I'm a bit apprehensive regarding the leather quality, so I'll carefully inspect when they arrive and return them if they're not up to snuff. At that point, I guess I'd wait for Rancourt to be restocked in my size in two months (!).


The Beans arrived in no time at all. The leather is actually not bad. It's not some Horween masterpiece, but it's also not as stiff as I feared, and looks like it will develop a nice patina. It also seems pretty hearty, which is great for camp mocs that will see quite a bit of activity. Nice deep, rich color that's very even, too.

The workmanship is surprisingly good, every stitch is clean and even, and all the leather cuts are clean and precise. I'm also glad to see the sole siping is fairly subtle, so the soles still look like classic standard camp soles from almost every angle. The overall design is pretty darn classic, and the toes aren't as "squared" as I feared they might be. Sizing was dead on to expectations.

I'm very pleased with the value proposition here!


----------



## drpeter (Nov 21, 2008)

eagle2250 said:


> Oop's...when I reviewed drpeter's post yesterday I must have been blinded by the handsomeness of the camp moc pictured and overlooked the Eastland label in the script. I currently have a pair of Timberland's heavily lug soled mocs and a pair of LL Bean's Allagash Bison leather loafers in my rotation. The Timberland's do not have removable insoles...they appear to be glued. Sorry for any confusion my oversight created.


My Eastlands do not have removable insoles either.


----------



## drpeter (Nov 21, 2008)

poppies said:


> The Beans arrived in no time at all. The leather is actually not bad. It's not some Horween masterpiece, but it's also not as stiff as I feared, and looks like it will develop a nice patina. It also seems pretty hearty, which is great for camp mocs that will see quite a bit of activity. Nice deep, rich color that's very even, too.
> 
> The workmanship is surprisingly good, every stitch is clean and even, and all the leather cuts are clean and precise. I'm also glad to see the sole siping is fairly subtle, so the soles still look like classic standard camp soles from almost every angle. The overall design is pretty darn classic, and the toes aren't as "squared" as I feared they might be. Sizing was dead on to expectations.
> 
> I'm very pleased with the value proposition here!


Poppies, I am wondering where these Beans were made. I have heard that both Indonesia and China have improved their shoe-making considerably in recent years, and are employing skilled craftsmen who can work to much higher standards than the inexpensive workers could in earlier times. Naturally, the costs have also increased. From the LL Bean website, the price for your shoes seems very reasonable, and from what you say, the quailty seems to be excellent as well. So you may well have hit on a great price point/quality match! Congratulations -- wear these nice shoes in good health.


----------



## Tiger (Apr 11, 2010)

drpeter said:


> Poppies, I am wondering where these Beans were made. I have heard that both Indonesia and China have improved their shoe-making considerably in recent years, and are employing skilled craftsmen who can work to much higher standards than the inexpensive workers could in earlier times. Naturally, the costs have also increased. From the LL Bean website, the price for your shoes seems very reasonable, and from what you say, the quailty seems to be excellent as well. So you may well have hit on a great price point/quality match! Congratulations -- wear these nice shoes in good health.


There are many artisans in Portugal and the Dominican Republic that excel in making boat/deck shoes, camp/ranger mocs and the like, at very reasonable prices.


----------



## poppies (May 11, 2017)

drpeter said:


> Poppies, I am wondering where these Beans were made. I have heard that both Indonesia and China have improved their shoe-making considerably in recent years, and are employing skilled craftsmen who can work to much higher standards than the inexpensive workers could in earlier times. Naturally, the costs have also increased. From the LL Bean website, the price for your shoes seems very reasonable, and from what you say, the quailty seems to be excellent as well. So you may well have hit on a great price point/quality match! Congratulations -- wear these nice shoes in good health.


Thanks, Dr. This pair is marked as made in El Salvador. Seeing yet another in a long line of examples of surprisingly high quality "overseas" crafted items, I'm feeling it's hard to justify "Made in the U.S." as a general proxy for quality anymore, if it ever was justifiable.

Seeing worker conditions in the States first hand, and then hearing of the improving wages and conditions of overseas workers, I'm also not confident domestic production can be used as a proxy for "ethical" sourcing, either. Of course, that topic is very complex and subjective!


----------



## Corcovado (Nov 24, 2007)

For anyone interested: Quoddy "canoe shoe" currently on sale at J. Crew 28% off:





__





J.Crew: Quoddy® Canoe Shoes For Men


Shop QUODDY for the Quoddy® canoe shoes for men. Find the best selection of men mens-categories-shoes-loafers-and-slip-ons available in-stores and on line.



www.jcrew.com


----------



## drpeter (Nov 21, 2008)

Unfortunately, only three sizes are available for those Quoddy boat shoes. Oh well.


----------



## fishertw (Jan 27, 2006)

I have become a fan of Gokey. I have their oxfords, camp mocs and have just received a pair of their low vamp bison penny loafers. All seem to have a somewhat different fit and likely use different lasts, however they are damn near indestructable. I have just returned the penny loafers for a smaller size but the ability to remove and replace their inserts with custom orthotics makes this shoe a very good choice for folks who need some form of custom fit.


----------



## fred johnson (Jul 22, 2009)

Have you looked at the Perth model boat shoes by Rockport, I just got a new pair and they remain the most comfortable boat shoes I have worn.


----------



## poppies (May 11, 2017)

poppies said:


> The Beans arrived in no time at all. The leather is actually not bad. It's not some Horween masterpiece, but it's also not as stiff as I feared, and looks like it will develop a nice patina. It also seems pretty hearty, which is great for camp mocs that will see quite a bit of activity. Nice deep, rich color that's very even, too.
> 
> The workmanship is surprisingly good, every stitch is clean and even, and all the leather cuts are clean and precise. I'm also glad to see the sole siping is fairly subtle, so the soles still look like classic standard camp soles from almost every angle. The overall design is pretty darn classic, and the toes aren't as "squared" as I feared they might be. Sizing was dead on to expectations.
> 
> I'm very pleased with the value proposition here!


I've had opportunity to wear the L.L. Bean camp mocs quite a bit over the past month. They have been very comfortable through many sockless miles in urban and rural settings, dry and humid locales, etc. The leather is wearing nicely as expected, I greatly enjoy how they're aging. I find they're a better option than the Allen Edmonds Northland camp mocs they replaced; greater comfort, bouncing back from scratches more easily, more versatile with lots of outfits, etc.

They're a wonderful camp moc option.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

A free to me splurge...My son had some plain CXL Rancourts, purchased on one of their amazing Go Fund Me sales, that he did not like. We wear the same size. So I got them. They are wonderful!


----------



## drpeter (Nov 21, 2008)

The ancient Confucian notion of filial piety in modern garb?


----------

